# This blog is so funny it always makes me smile :-)



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Everyone here has probably already seen this blog http://goatcentral.blogspot.com/ but just in case you have not it is so worth reading (daily) and it always brings a smile. It is written by one very clever goat!


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow, I love this blog, Utterly Blessed Farm! I certainly didn't know it existed. It definitely makes me smile... Thanks for the link.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

That is really cute :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is funny!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

I love it! I especially love the short video of the goats grazing the fields to lovely classical music in the background, then "Milking Time!" and the music changes and they all come running -- so cute and funny!


----------

